# How often do you your centipede?



## Snake_Eyes (Mar 11, 2007)

I've owned my subspinipes (6-7") for a little over a month now with exception of a couple crix a few days after getting it I've been giving it one sub adult B. dubia a week (3 total). Two of the three roaches were only about 2/3 consumed. Would one roach every couple weeks be fine?


----------



## ragnew (Mar 11, 2007)

I've kind of lucked out with my subspinipes, it actually stays hidden beneath it's substrate until it's ready to eat (usually every 5 or so days). I've never given it roaches (thinking of trying it, but haven't decided yet), so it's staple diet consists of large crickets (usually gets 4 - 5 depending on how large the large actually are). When mine eats it's never left any left overs, I'd assume that's because the crix are alot smaller then the roaches.

My subspinipes is also about 7 inches in length, maybe 8 tops.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 11, 2007)

my S.suspinipes is about 10" and it gets a handful of crickets every week or so.. and it never finishes anyting.. it likes to kill them all and then go around and chew on them a bit.. very messy though. it does the same thing with one or two crickets.. so I give it more so that it will eat a little more.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Mar 11, 2007)

I just realized that I forgot to put *feed* in the title, could a mod please fix that...thanks.


----------



## Gigas (Mar 11, 2007)

I feed my 6 inch Sc. sub 2 subadult roaches a week


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Mar 11, 2007)

Does it eat the whole roach?


----------



## Gigas (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, Nauphoeta cinera if it doesn't attack or finnish a roach i wont feed the pede for a week. it has a massive appetite ATM.


----------



## maxident213 (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine (9" tip-to-tip) puts away 2-4 large crix at each feeding, I usually feed once a week.  I've never seen any leftovers besides legs.  I have a pinkie in the freezer for it (first time), I plan to slow the feeding for a little while after that.


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 13, 2007)

it depends on the size and condition of the centipede.

it is really difficult to give a bulletproof x/week of anything as someone with mythical clone cents who keeps theirs at 85*F would have to feed theirs a heck of a lot more than someone keeping theirs at 60*F who would have to feed theirs a heck of a lot more than someone keeping it at 50*F.

beyond that, what level of fatness are you shooting for? snake with legs? lean and mean?


to be honest, i don't have any set schedules for feeding ANY of the bugs i keep. when i feed them "skinny" bugs get more or larger feeders and "fat" bugs get less.

i would suggest perusing the scolo pix thread and getting a feel for what the skillful keepers' pedes look like and feed yours more food than you currently are if it is skinnier than what you want or less food it is fatter.  even inside a species, i believe that different localities will have dif average metabolic rates and then dif individuals in a locality will have dif MR's.  life is all about bellish curves 


also... i don't think i have ever seen a single one of my centipedes eat an ENTIRE bug before. there is always legs or wing covers or protunum or *some* bits of exo left over. cents are the least evolved of the Big Three and their feeding mechanisms reflect this.  i have seen plenty of times when there is no apparent leftovers but i still got mite blooms or found pieces when i looked with a magnifying glass or something. cents are by far the messiest (and slowest, typically) eaters of the Big Three


----------



## 8+) (Mar 13, 2007)

Re-Aligned said:


> I've kind of lucked out with my subspinipes, it actually stays hidden beneath it's substrate until it's ready to eat (usually every 5 or so days).
> 
> My subspinipes is also about 7 inches in length, maybe 8 tops.


Same with one of mine. It comes up after several days a eats about three adult lobsters. I put them in one at a time. It leaves bits behind, but leaves the most behind with the last one. So, I think its more or less full at that point and it does dive back down soon after. It's about 6"

My other one is smaller, 4.5" and I've had it for a 1.5 months. It hasn't eaten yet and stays under the substrate. I can see it however and it still doesn't look dilapidated. I have both in KKs, and I'm wondering if I shouldn't move it to a deli cup to force it into closer proximity to the prey. Perhaps if I do that, I should pre-kill its food?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Mar 15, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> it depends on the size and condition of the centipede.
> 
> it is really difficult to give a bulletproof x/week of anything as someone with mythical clone cents who keeps theirs at 85*F would have to feed theirs a heck of a lot more than someone keeping theirs at 60*F who would have to feed theirs a heck of a lot more than someone keeping it at 50*F.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't really have a desired thickness that I'm shooting for, just good growth. When I said that the pede was leaving leftovers I wasn't referring to legs and such. The first roach that I fed it had just the belly area eaten out and the pede left the "chest" up. The second roach was fully consumed minus the scattered legs. The third roach was eaten from the "chest" up but the belly was left.  

Since I've only kept T's and scorpions prior to this and they have always finished the meal they were offered. I just thought maybe I was feeding it to much seeing that it wasn't eating everything (for the most part).

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

